# Lawnmower has leak in gas tank



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

furchild said:


> I dont know how this happened but I have filled my mower a couple of times and it runs out real fast. I checked again today and the gas tank is completely dry. Do I have to buy a new mower? Ideas?


You need to check out where it's leaking before you make plans on replacing or repairing.
Put the mower up on sawhorses so you can see the underside of the tank. Check out the hoses that go from the tank to the carburator. Did one come loose? Any splits or tears? Check the tank for cracks, especially along the seams. Check for corrosion spots on the tank. If nothing is obvious, have someone slowly add gas to the tank while you look under the tank for leaks with a strong flashlight.
Also check the carb for leaks. There's a float bowl that's split in two. The nut that holds them together can loosen or the gasket between the halves can leak.
If the tank is leaking, there should be stain marks on the floor where you store the machine.
Ron


----------



## DexterII (Jul 14, 2010)

So, is the tank actually leaking, or is it the fuel line, filter, or other component? Regardless, if gasoline is actually leaking, you should be able to identify where it is leaking from, and any of the components should be available at your local dealer.


----------



## 95025 (Nov 14, 2010)

furchild said:


> I dont know how this happened but I have filled my mower a couple of times and it runs out real fast. I checked again today and the gas tank is completely dry. Do I have to buy a new mower? Ideas?


No, you don't have to buy a new mower - unless you really want to. 

Find where it's leaking, and repair or replace it. It's that simple. 

We can't tell you where it's leaking. We'd all be doing nothing but guessing.


----------



## furchild (May 17, 2011)

*Leak in Lawnmower Gas Tank*

Thank you all very much, especially Ron for the detailed "how to". When it stops pouring outside I will take it out and try to find the leak.


----------



## Swampworks (Jan 22, 2011)

I have a similar problem. I hate to replace this mower because it has run like a charm for about 8 years now. I bet I haven't pulled the cord 3 times to start it more than twice. BUT! The tank (or something connected to it is leaking).

I can replace hoses (probably) but what if I do find a crack in the tank itself? Can that be repaired? If so, how?


----------



## 95025 (Nov 14, 2010)

Swampworks said:


> I have a similar problem. I hate to replace this mower because it has run like a charm for about 8 years now. I bet I haven't pulled the cord 3 times to start it more than twice. BUT! The tank (or something connected to it is leaking).
> 
> I can replace hoses (probably) but what if I do find a crack in the tank itself? Can that be repaired? If so, how?


It is very common for the cheap little hose/tube from the tank to the carb to get brittle and start leaking. You can buy said hose, at just about any auto parts store, for (at most) a few dollars. And get new clamps.

It is rather rare for a gas tank to start leaking, unless it has been hit with something. Even so, I assume you can buy replacement tanks somewhere. I just don't know where, because I've never replaced a lawn mower gas tank.


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

Swampworks said:


> I have a similar problem. I hate to replace this mower because it has run like a charm for about 8 years now. I bet I haven't pulled the cord 3 times to start it more than twice. BUT! The tank (or something connected to it is leaking).
> 
> I can replace hoses (probably) but what if I do find a crack in the tank itself? Can that be repaired? If so, how?


You would assess the cost of repairing the tank or replacing the tank versus a new mower.
You would first find the leak.
Ron


----------



## Swampworks (Jan 22, 2011)

Should have been a little more specific I guess.

Can a crack in a tank be repaired? Is there a product that will seal the plastic that is readily available to the average consumer?


----------



## FixitDragon (Feb 9, 2011)

Swampworks said:


> Should have been a little more specific I guess.
> 
> Can a crack in a tank be repaired? Is there a product that will seal the plastic that is readily available to the average consumer?


 
Yes, JB Weld will work, can be found at auto parts stores. There are several varieties, pick the one that suits your situation best.


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

Swampworks said:


> Should have been a little more specific I guess.
> 
> Can a crack in a tank be repaired? Is there a product that will seal the plastic that is readily available to the average consumer?


You can weld certain types of plastic, but you would need to speak to the repair guys about a gas tank. I would lean towards a new tank myself. 
It's easy enough to do price shopping on the internet. I just ordered some parts for my string trimmer at Sears direct.
Ron


----------



## KeithWhisman (May 17, 2011)

It it's insured you could arrange for an, um, unplanned fire. Check your home owners policy and see if it covers lawn equipment. That's what I would do, I would never ignore a chance to get paid to burn something.


----------

